# oliario



## catri

ciao a tutti! 
sto cercando il termine francese corrispondente a Oliario, che in italiano indica il magazzino dell'oleificio dove l'olio viene conservato in speciali vasche. sapete aiutarmi?
grazie!


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,
*Jarre* à *huile* (_Mais dans le passé_)
Attendons d'autres réponses pour ce qui se fait actuellement ?


----------



## catri

Merci beaucoup Corsicum!
Oui, attendons. Une autre personne m'a indiqué "huilerie", mais je crois que c'est plutot "oleificio", c'est à dire l'entreprise qui produit de l'huile, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## lingogal

Je crois que l'on conserve l'huile dans des cuves en métal et on les met dans une cave.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, ce sont effectivement des* cuves* d'huile ou à huile


----------



## catri

Merci à tous les deux!
Donc le mot "cuve" indique le récipient dans lequel l'huile est stockée. Mais ce que je voudrais savoir est le terme indiquant l'entrepot où ces cuves se trovent. En admettant qu'il existe!


----------



## Corsicum

*Vu aussi … ?: La cuverie*
_Pour éviter l’oxydation, grand ennemi de l’huile d’olive, celle-ci est immédiatement entraînée par gravité dans nos cuves, semi enterrées, au sous-sol._ 
http://www.castelas.com/pages/moulin.html


----------



## catri

Je crois que cuverie c'est exactement ce que cherchais! Merci beaucoup, mon prof sera très très content!


----------



## lingogal

Ça y est. Voilà  une définition pour cuverie, tirée de Wikipedia: Lieu dans lequel son entreposé et exploité les cuves.


----------



## catri

Oui, c'est ça!
Merci à tous les deux.


----------



## Necsus

Ma _cuve_ non è il _tino _(per il vino)? O indica qualunque tipo di contenitore?


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Ma _cuve_ non è il _tino _(per il vino)? O indica qualunque tipo di contenitore?


Oui Necsus, on parle en général de cuves à vin, mais ce n’est pas spécifique au vin.
Dans l’antiquité, depuis Vitruve, et probablement avant, on utilisait des « cuves » pour le vin et l’huile, voir aussi les amphores.
Pour les exploitations modestes jusqu’à un passé récent on avait :
- La cave à vin avec des fûts ou tonneaux pour le vin
- La cave ou étaient stockées les jarres d’huile
Actuellement pour les exploitations industrielles on a des cuves:
_Cuve à huile / Cuve à vin / Cuve à eau_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/cuve
Cuverie, serait un jargon technique de professionnels.
http://www.fourage.fr/medias/download/catalogue_materiel_vinivole.pdf

Ajout :
Pour le vin : _tina / tino = palmento_ *= une* _cuve_* pour fabriquer le vin, ou on presse le raisin = *_cuve_* du pressoir ou de fermentation*
*Pour l'huile ou le vin : *_tinello a uva, o a olio = _*cuveau du fouloir à raisin ou à huile.*


----------



## Necsus

Che io sappia, in italiano _tino_ (per il vino) e _orcio/giara_ (per l'olio) sono due cose ben diverse: QUESTO o QUESTO è un tino (in legno, con la bocca dello stesso diametro del recipiente), mentre QUESTO è un orcio, o giara, in terracotta, in cui un tempo si conservava l'olio.


----------



## Corsicum

Necsus said:


> Che io sappia, in italiano _tino_ (per il vino) e _orcio/giara_ (per l'olio) sono due cose ben diverse: QUESTO o QUESTO è un tino (in legno, con la bocca dello stesso diametro del recipiente), mentre QUESTO è un orcio, o giara, in terracotta, in cui un tempo si conservava l'olio.


 
Oui, merci Necsus pour ces précisions claires, ce sont celles qu’il faut retenir.
Pour des raisons de méthode, je crois qu’il faut distinguer deux types de définitions et d’usages :
*1- L’usage courrant actuel* : ce sont les définitions correctes ci-dessus.
Tino : _étymologiquement est bien à l’usage du vin._
http://www.etimo.it/?term=tino&find=Cerca
http://www.etimo.it/?term=giara&find=Cerca
Tine : _Récipient de bois qui servait soit au transport de la vendange...._
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/tine

*2- Pour un usage professionnel ou un intérêt historique*, linguistique, étymologique le vocabulaire du vin et de l’huile peut être très technique et assez complexe. (_Tino_ et _cuve_ peuvent avoir des significations différentes suivant les phases de fabrication, voir les liens suivants ) 
Pour une même langue, depuis l’antiquité, il peut aussi changer d’un siècle à l’autre, d’une région à l’autre, surtout pour les _cuves_ et les _citernes_.
Concernant _l’huile_ et _le vin_ au cours des siècles la phase de fabrication artisanale s’est faite au même endroit dans les caves, on utilisait la même _presse_ et la même _cuve_ de fabrication, c’est ce qui explique l’usage du même vocabulaire pour certains composants.

Ci-dessous je viens de trouver un glossaire français italien assez complet et très intéressant, mais à usage personnel 
Glossario *Italiano - Francese* dei termini del Vino
http://www.tigulliovino.it/francia/glossario_vino_italiano_francese.htm
Banque de données : *français* / corse / *italien */ latin : En accès libre, ce vocabulaire est à rapprocher du toscan*.* 
http://infcor.adecec.net/
http://www.adecec.net/adecec-net/lexiques/vignaevinu.html


----------

